# Von Isengard...Anyone ever hear of them?



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

My in-laws have a neighbor down the street that have a 6month old puppy from them. Anyone ever have any dealings with them? I googled, but it didn't bring up much at all. Here is a link to the website. TIA.

Von Isengard German Shepherd Dogs - Home


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

The breeder's name is Kelly......yep...I know her.
PM me if you have questions.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

By their website, they look awesome. I WANT Fury!!! But then, I am a sucker for puppies. I see a Huerta-Hof dog in one of the pedigrees. Maybe PM Robin, and see if that is one of her dogs, or if these are some people she knows?

It is a nice website. They are active with their dogs. They health screen. They have nice lines too. If I was looking to get a puppy, this one would be on my short list by the website -- still would need to contact them.

ETA: oops posted at the same time, hi Robin.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Morning Sue!:greet:


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

LOL, thanks you guys! I saw that she was in your area Robin, so I had a hunch you may have interactions with her. When I first went up to talk to them (Because I can't keep myself away from a GSD puppy...) she said that they got her from Northern Illinois, so I immediately though of you. Going to PM you Robin, cause I do have a question...but it is looking like temps should be good next weekend! I am excited to see the dogs train!! (and meet you of course ;-) )


----------

